# Why don't cannibals eat clowns?



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Okay...two cannibals are sitting down having dinner. Suddenly, one of them throws down his fork in disgust and says, "Damn, I hate my wife!"

The other cannibal shrugs and says, "Well, just eat the potatoes."



As that fabulous Halloween superhero, MagicSlider, says; "DEAD GUYS ROCK!"


----------



## Isis (Oct 16, 2003)

Greetings, salutations and all that jazz.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

A group of cannibals discover a pair of explorers in their rain forest - one of the explorers is reading a botany manual, while the other is furiously scribbling notes in his journal.

The cannibals rush in and take the explorer who's reading, while ignoring the other.

Why?

*Even cannibals know readers digest, while writers cramp.*

_(Ugly Joe quickly ducks the barrage of cabbage and tomato's thrown at him...)_

*EYYYyyye..ain't go noooboodeee...and no one cares..for..me. a-ya-ta-ta-taa, ta-tatatata...* - _I-gor / Marty Feldman_


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

What would I do with out you guys! I needed a laugh! 

If you can make it to my door you deserve candy!


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

What would you do? See real humor. 

They were funny.

If you get scared, you will like it. If I scare you, I will LOVE IT.


----------

